

Making Robots [video] - albertzeyer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcFOWIq3cIc

======
fla
If you want to visit the uncanny valley, I recommend to watch the Boston
Dynamics part. [1]

[1] [https://youtu.be/OcFOWIq3cIc?t=1571](https://youtu.be/OcFOWIq3cIc?t=1571)

~~~
bsaul
The speech is actually interesting, you can see that they put emphasis on
perpetual motion for balancing the robot. That's what makes their robots'
motion look so "biological" i think, as opposed to others which look like
they're trying to compute the next perfect move.

Just as if their robots was doing "just move, and try to correct with another
move if the last one wasn't perfect". The name of the company reflects this.

At least that's what i guessed from the speech, i'm not an expert, so correct
me if i'm wrong.

~~~
DasIch
I think saving energy might be much bigger motivation. Taking advantage of
inertia like humans and animals are doing is probably a far more efficient
form of movement.

------
cLeEOGPw
Anyone know if there's any robot purchasable by regular people (means not ROS
kind of robot) that would be programmable?

~~~
ilurk
I know that NAO is programmable [1] but I haven't seen where you can buy one.
Maybe out of stock.

[1] [https://www.aldebaran.com/en/robotics-solutions/robot-
softwa...](https://www.aldebaran.com/en/robotics-solutions/robot-
software/development)

~~~
ekns
Even if you could buy one, one of them costs 12k euros last I checked (a few
years ago)

